# Holy crap... furcata rainbow fry! What do I do?



## CaysE

I wasn't trying to breed them or anything, but apparently they did... I just spotted a fry in my tank! Help! What do I feed it? I have a very dense portion of the tank full of java moss and other plants (where it is now) so I don't think it will be eaten by other fish.


----------



## CaysE

I just saw another!


----------



## Guest

You'd probably have to feed them some baby brine shrimp or maybe some liquid fry food.

I think if there is enough cover, that you could leave them in the tank. I'm sure there are micro organisms in there that they could eat on. If you get some baby brine shrimp you could toss those in as well.

I don't have experience with egg layers fry, so I'm sorry I can't give you a ton of info.

I did find a Celestial Pearl Danio fry once and moved it to another tank and wished I had left it alone.  I think it would have lived longer in the tank.


----------



## CaysE

I got some powder fry food and a quarantine net.


----------



## Guest

Wow...awesome pic! You could try to feed the fry in the main tank....put the liquid food in. Or you could put it in a QT net if you wanted.

Congrats on the baby Furcatas! I've heard those are pretty easy to breed.


----------



## oliesminis

very nice picture, well done on the fry.

just out of interest, what camera and lense did you use?


----------



## fishboy

great picture and good luck. I've never tried breeding anything but I would imagine accidental breeding is good, lets you know your doing something right


----------



## CaysE

oliesminis said:


> very nice picture, well done on the fry.
> 
> just out of interest, what camera and lense did you use?


It's a Canon Powershot G9... awesome for macros.

Here is the proud father:


----------



## CaysE

I ended up putting two in a quarantine net in the tank, but only found one in there yesterday.

On the plus side, there is another swimming around where I found the first two. I'm going ot try just leaving that one in the tank.


----------



## CaysE

It looks like I'm back down to 1... I guess my tank isn't as overgrown as I thought.


----------



## CaysE

LOL found another! I put it in the QT net this time... might as well not take chances.


----------



## CaysE

4 in the net now!


----------



## CaysE

Now there are 8! :O


----------



## TheOldSalt

You might also want to put a bit of that moss in the net. It'll give them some cover and something to nibble on between feedings. ( not the moss itself, but the stuff growing on it )


----------



## CaysE

I have all kinds of plants in that net. LOL

I felt bad taking them away from all the cover they had.


----------



## CaysE

Now I'm at 9. LOL


----------



## trashion

Cute! Are they growing?


----------



## CaysE

Yeah, the first one I found is definitely bigger than the rest.


----------



## Guest

Wow, congrats, Cayse!  Good luck with the little guys! They're gorgeous fish. Awesome photos too.


----------



## gil_ong

wow! how exciting. pics of the net with the fries?


----------



## dolifisis

Beautiful pics. I can never manage to take decent shots with my cameras. Take care of the fry, they are adorable!


----------



## CaysE

gil_ong81 said:


> wow! how exciting. pics of the net with the fries?


Here you go.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish

Those are some beautiful pics!!!


----------



## CaysE

Thanks!


----------



## CaysE

I'm up to 10... I seriously think I'm going to need another tank.


----------



## CaysE

So it's been a while since I've been on here... here's what happened:

I put together a nice 10 gallon with plants and moved the adults into it, then got rid of the QT net so the fry could swim freely in the 20 gallon. There were two groups of fry about 3 weeks apart, and I ended up with 26 in all. All of them grew healthily and they are now in a tank at my local fish store as of last week.

I rescaped the tank a bit and the adults are all back in, and I'm hoping for another round.  My lone neon blue Endler is keeping the 10 gallon tank as his home for now.


----------

